# le persone cui non riguarda



## Lavinia.dNP

Buongiorno,
ecco due righe che ho tradotto e sulle quali ho un dubbio : se scrivo "le persone cui non riguarda", è corretto in Italiano?
Se dico "le persone non interessate" potrebbe sembrare che la questione li riguarda, ma che loro non sono interessati (insomma non gliene importa niente)

Grazie del vostro aiuto

Testo originale :
Si lors de la diffusion de cette information des personnes n’étaient pas concernées par le sujet, merci de nous le signaler par email à l'adresse ci-dessus.
Traduzione :
Se nella diffusione di questa informazione ci dovessero essere persone cui l'argomento non riguarda, vi chiediamo cortesemente di segnalarcelo tramite e-mail all'indirizzo qui sopra.


----------



## vin.dc

metti "*a* cui non riguarda" e ne esci con un sorriso splendente.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

vin.dc said:


> metti "*a* cui non riguarda" e ne esci con un sorriso splendente.


 
Grazie della tua risposta fulminea, ma ora ho un altro dubbio :
Perchè si dice "le persone *a* cui non riguarda", mentre invece se rigiri la frase si dice "non riguarda loro" e non "non riguarda *a* loro" ?


----------



## vin.dc

Ciao Lavinia, 

credo che la forma  a loro, cosi' come a cui dipenda dall'azione che il vebo esprime. Se il verbo esprime una direzione la forma "a cui" ovvero "a loro" credo sia sempre corretta.


----------



## Cnaeius

vin.dc said:


> metti "*a* cui non riguarda" e ne esci con un sorriso splendente.


 

A cui = cui. Si può omettere la "a", che è corretto lo stesso
Ciao


----------



## tie-break

Un'altra possibilità di traduzione:
Se questa informazione dovesse pervenire a delle persone non interessate dall'argomento, vi chiediamo cortesemente di segnalarcelo tramite e-mail all'indirizzo qui sopra.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

tie-break said:


> Un'altra possibilità di traduzione:
> Se questa informazione dovesse pervenire a delle persone non interessate dall'argomento, vi chiediamo cortesemente di segnalarcelo tramite e-mail all'indirizzo qui sopra.


 
Questa traduzione è ottima, ma a me da sempre l'impressione che dicen do cosi possa anche riguardare coloro che non sono interessati all'argomento, anche se li riguarda


----------



## tie-break

Non ho capito bene cosa vuoi dire, mi puoi spiegare meglio?
grazie




Lavinia.dNP said:


> Questa traduzione è ottima, ma a me da sempre l'impressione che dicen do cosi possa anche riguardare coloro che non sono interessati all'argomento, anche se li riguarda


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

tie-break said:


> Non ho capito bene cosa vuoi dire, mi puoi spiegare meglio?
> grazie


oops scusa, riscrivo : dicendo cosi, mi dà l'impressione che ci si riferisca alle persone che non sono interessate all'argomento, anche se l'argomento le riguarda


----------



## tie-break

Non avevo pensato a questa eventualità! 
E' possibile ma alquanto improbabile.
Penso che sia piu' che sottinteso che ci si riferisce a coloro che ricevono la comunicazione per sbaglio.
Noi stessi in ufficio usiamo questa formula per la nostra corrispondenza e-mail.
Ciao.


----------



## tie-break

Forse risolvi il problema aggiungendo "per errore" dopo dovesse pervenire...
In questo caso sottolinei che se arriva a queste persone é a causa di un errore di chi l' ha spedita.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Il fatto è che la frase originale non implica per forza un errore, e non so se l'ufficio acquisti vorrebbe che io con la mia traduzione veicolassi l'idea per quanto subconscia che loro possano sbagliarsi.

Ma magari mi sbaglio io.
Per ora ero rimasta a "cui non riguarda",ma resto in ascolto di idee migliori.


----------

